# Argos guild da polisher



## gazza1591 (Apr 16, 2006)

Anyone use this DA?

Looking to get one I knkw people will say get a das6 but they are out if my budget and I only want to use it for light swirls and scratches on my own car will this one be up to the job?

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/8647300?cmpid=GS001&_$ja=tsid:59156|acid:444-797-0832|cid:596310901|agid:28593974845|tid:aud-484139256461la-620321054361|crid:95879993965|nw:g|rnd:15698875365108235705|dvc:m|adp:1o3|mt:|loc:1006790&gclid=CjwKCAjwp_zkBRBBEiwAndwD9QhF9YrgiDCqNxZ_1GGNguK0tXySvQ1KvRwuVAittq8cEjefOJOr6xoC9uYQAvD_BwE


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm sure it'll do the job. bear in mind it only has a two metre cable and you'll probably have to fork out for some pads also


----------



## gazza1591 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yea cable isn't an issue for me as can change that, more just wondering if it's powerful enough to get a half decent finish and remove swirls and stuff


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

By the looks of it you'll need some pads. The reviews on the Argos site are positive but one review states the pad is a finishing pad, and a couple of other reviews state it's not of great quality. What is the car you'll be working on??


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

I used the previous incarnation of the argos DA, which was just a rebrand of the same product. It doesn't have forced roation so will stop if you bog it down or hit curves etc.

Other than that it does a good job, you will need, different size backing plates, good pads and decent polish. Oh and technique plays a big part in using it


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would add, as you're novice - try getting some user-friendly compound and polish, with long working time and little to no dusting!


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

minotaur uk said:


> I used the previous incarnation of the argos DA, which was just a rebrand of the same product. It doesn't have forced roation so will stop if you bog it down or hit curves etc.
> 
> Other than that it does a good job, you will need, different size backing plates, good pads and decent polish. Oh and technique plays a big part in using it


Agree wholeheartedly with this last statement. If it's your first time having a go machine polishing, do what slot of people did, and get a scrap panel..and practice and practice....then practice some more....would also be wise to decontaminate the paintwork before you go near it with the polisher


----------



## gazza1591 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for the reply any recommendations on a new backing plate and pads to go with it?

Also will be working a 2013 seat ibiza in black 

Also any recommendations on compounds for beginners that will get some good results with practice


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

personally (and this is important) i would go for
- CarPro Essence (not the Plus, the regular one) for correction and coating prep https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/carpro-essence-extreme-gloss-enhancer.html, then

- seal with Gtechniq C2V3 (https://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/gtechniq-c2-liquid-crystal-8505.html)


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Looks to be the same tool as Halfords are selling for around £30 more!

All these cheap DA’s appear to be the same tool rebranded. Seem to do a decent job for the money though have no direct experience of them myself

Edit: think this was the one that first appeared branded Duren. Amazon sell it branded Katsu.


----------



## SimCrub (Jan 30, 2019)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a one step polish and pad combo that would be good for a first timer using this DA?


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

SimCrub said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for a one step polish and pad combo that would be good for a first timer using this DA?


When I used mine last year I got some pads from eBay and carpro fixer.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

